# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  My first vivarium journal

## Dreamwalkz

Foamed and carved next step covering up with coco peat / sand / moss. 
10644154_10203987803389903_7984967537309552128_o.jpg


 :Jump for joy:  am so excited.can't wait for it to complete.

----------


## limz_777

Nice, what you gonna house inside?

----------


## Dreamwalkz

vampire crabs!!!

----------


## AQMS

How big is the tank?

----------


## Dreamwalkz

a 2ftx1ft tank

----------


## Dreamwalkz

10679921_10203993940983339_2269665294498486218_o.jpg

latest progress

----------


## limz_777

> vampire crabs!!!


will there be a lid ? the backdrop seem quite high

----------


## Dreamwalkz

yup there will be a lid i need to keep the humidity up for the plants i wanna keep inside

----------


## fstyle28

Nice steady hands you've there to sculpt so nicely

----------


## Dreamwalkz

thanks :Grin:

----------


## Zenith82

Well done, hope to see more progress soon!

----------


## Dreamwalkz

water test looking good to me....now to wait for the silicone to be fully cured  :Jump for joy: 

10636699_10204045834680649_6412682900405840525_o.jpg

----------


## wongce

Camping here for updates....hehe

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Nice... i can imagine once the whole structure is covered in various types of mosses and plants, it'll look like a verdant paradise.  :Well done:

----------


## limz_777

water level might be too high for vampire crabs

----------


## Dreamwalkz

Its not high at all actually. Because if you imagine after i add the substrate in the water and plant some hair grass or c.parva or some other foreground plants its about only 1.5-2inch deep water

----------


## Dreamwalkz

plants in. looking quite bare.....gonna slowly add more plants in.  :Jump for joy: 
10648264_10204060895377157_6286500628589328126_o.jpg

----------


## fstyle28

Nice work! You ought to sell these. One of the nicest 3D backgrounds around  :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

It looks good..well done.. more pics please..

----------


## Dreamwalkz

> Nice work! You ought to sell these. One of the nicest 3D backgrounds around


thanks.  :Grin: 



> It looks good..well done.. more pics please..


thanks 

now to wait for my glass lid to arrive so i can release my crabs.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## kapitan

some full frontal pictures please...  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Really good efforts! Will be very interesting to see once all the plants are mature!  :Well done:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Dreamwalkz,

Well done! This is very nice one. Some more you add rare Jewel Orchid to it. Do careful, do not constantly soak your Jewel Orchid roots. It's will turn rot and dead Jewel Orchid. Just keep it moist by an increase the humid to a maximum by cover the lid and mist once a day will do a nice work.

----------


## Cookster

Hello Dreamwalkz
You have achieved a very natural look with your background, it will only improve as the tank ages and plants grow and mature  :Grin: 
Very well done and excellent use of space  :Wink: 

Watching with interest
Ian

----------

